# Easy Red leafed plants?



## SeaSlug182 (Apr 1, 2011)

i have some sort of ludwigia i think it is Ludwigia brevipes, all of the new shoots come in green but change color to red as they get older, it has been easy to keep for me, it grows with no co2 no ferts and inert substrate 1.8W/g


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a couple cuttings of alternanthera in my 29 gal and they are doing great. 

setup is Pea gravel, with floramax underneath, low-medium light, EI dosing with Excel.

Alternanthera reineckii var. 'roseafolia' to be exact, common name is telanthera


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

_Ludwigia palustris_ is a very easy red plant.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

rotala macrandra is a super easy and its red in my low light


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Barclaya Longifolia is a nice red plant, even under low light. And it is cake to keep, here is a picture of mine!


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

How about crypt cordata "blassli"? I haven't used it but am considering it for a low tech shrimp tank.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

orchidman said:


> rotala macrandra is a super easy and its red in my low light


That is a beautiful plant, I will look for this in Hong Kong. Thanks.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

I've had really great results with Alternathera 'cardinalis'


CO2 tank (that's bronze crypt wendtii on the far left side...cool color and easy to grow)









Non-CO2 tank


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Wow that's nice BlueJack...

Thanks all for suggestions.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

chiefroastbeef said:


> That is a beautiful plant, I will look for this in Hong Kong. Thanks.


Hope you can find it! It's my favorite stem!


You can call me Bob


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

orchidman said:


> rotala macrandra is a super easy and its red in my low light


Which subspecies of macrandra is that? APC lists the basic variety as Difficult and needing high light.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i think its just the basic.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

You wanna sell me some?  
Macrandra red. 


有植物的魚缸真是清爽啊


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks. this is under 2 13w cfls directly over a 10g


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

It hurts me a bit to do it, but I'm going to have to raise the bull crap flag. 

That Macrandra you posted isn't terrible looking, but it's a bit washed out and yellow. Also, you only showed a picture of the top 2" or so. What does it look like when it isn't 4" from the bulb? Are the leaves near the bottom still red in your "low light" tank? A gravel line picture would shut me up.

I am very, very, very experienced with growing red Macrandra, and at low light it will always go green. I have experimented with growing it under high light, low light, medium light, high iron, low iron, high nitrate, low nitrate.

You're correct. It's easy to grow, but most of the time it doesn't stay very red unless it's under a decent amount of light. 

Nice, deep red Macrandra requires good light and heavy CO2 injection. 26W of flourescent bulbs over a 12" tall tank is not low light. It's fairly high light. Enough to get the sort of Macrandra you posted a pic of at least.

We don't do anyone a service by bragging about our plants, or skewing the truth.

Macrandra never has, and never will look very red in a low light tank. It just isn't how it works with this particular plant.

I really don't like misinformation. Especially when it is obviously intentional.

People on this forum come here looking for good advice. Anything we post that is untrue lowers the credibility of this forum.

We owe it to anyone who asks a question on this forum to give them the best information possible, and pass on the knowledge we have obtained from years of experience without ego or posturing. These things don't do anyone any good.


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

Red variations of Ludwigia are easy to grow.


----------

